# Comcast and the 9.25 Additional outlet fee



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

My chat with Comcast. I asked them why I am being charged the Additional Digital Outlet fee for an extra box and remove, when all I have is a cablecard. Their response is that I shouldn't be charged that - but removing the fee inactivates my cablecard. I feel like they are just trying to get around the "first cablecard is free". 

Tabatha > your pricing lists the first cablecard as free, however i'm being charged for cable card with with Digital Additional Outlet Service Fee
Tabatha > which on your pricing lists that as "(includes Digital Converter and Remote) (each outlet)"
Tabatha > I do not have a digital converter and remote. Just the cablecard
Claudette > Yes, you are correct, first Cable Card is FREE.
Claudette > That is not good at all.
Claudette > Let me pull up your account to check what's going on.
Claudette > I checked and you have two outlets, that is Primary digital box and additional box with CableCard, correct?
Tabatha > there is no additional box. i have a tivo with a cablecard in it, and then the digital box that came with the package
Tabatha > the tivo is owned by me
Claudette > I can surely make the correction for you here.
Tabatha > that would be great
Claudette > Let me work on switching your $9.25 charged cable card to $0.00.
Claudette > I have checked and what I cancel the charge it automatically disables your CableCard. I do not want your Cable card to get interrupted. Please allow me additional two minutes to work on this. In case that I can not still get rid of the $9.25 charge, we will file an account correction to our Higher Fix Department.
Claudette > I tried removing the cable card $9.25 however it will disable your cable card equipment. To prevent it from happening, let me file an account correction ticket to our Higher Fix Department.
Claudette > They will contact you within 1-3 business days for UPDATE and revised bill.
Claudette > We have successfully sent to our Higher Fix Department the complaint about the first Cable Card charge with reference number xxxxremovedxxxx


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm curious to see what Comcast has to say.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

The opening post is too long to read.

You could have just described the problem and thrown it out there for the rest of us.

I'd suggest a redo.

__________________
_Velvety smoothness and smiling file cabinets._


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

Too long to read?! Fine, I'll edit.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

you should be charged for an additional outlet, but should also receive a small credit for using your own equipment

http://www.comcast.com/equipmentpolicy/?SCRedirect=true


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

I understand that's why they are saying, but I'm not buying it. Additionally, they aren't giving me the credit anymore for my own box. 

In speaking with the escalated billing, they are telling me that its 9.25 for the cablecard because it's more advanced than the cable card in their boxes. WTF?

I just want to leave Comcast! I would seriously move just to get another provider, but they are all the same from what I've seen.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I have four Cablecards, no Comcast boxes. One is free, three are $8.95 each but are all credited $2.50


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

Their explanation irritates me. They charge the same for a digital box as they do a cablecard. Their only fix was to give me Showtime free for 3 months.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> I have four Cablecards, no Comcast boxes. One is free, three are $8.95 each but are all credited $2.50


tabathadolley,

keep pursuing it, you are on the right track!

It may be a regional thing and it took me three months (billing cycles) to arrive at this, but I have 6 (S-type) cable cards in 3 S3 (OLED) TiVos and do not pay any additional outlet charges plus get a credit for bringing my own equipment (the bill does not exactly reflect all my cable cards):










I started with 2 additional outlet fees and one customer-owned equipment (COE) credit, I asked for 2 more COE credits which they could not do over two billing cycles; they would give me manual credits but only for one billing cycle. Finally I talked to someone knowledgeable enough who removed the additional outlet fees.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Escalate, you have got it right. If a box is included with your package, you should be "comped" for it by using your own box. This is often through a credit.

I had this same issue in the past- they corrected the charge and it turned off the cablecard. Eventually they settled on a monthly credit (and some lump-sum credits) as they apparently don't want to modify their billing system...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> I have four Cablecards, no Comcast boxes. One is free, three are $8.95 each but are all credited $2.50




Really?!?! i thought FiOS was high at $4 for each card. But even with the credit and the one free card, that's still over $4.80 for each of the four cable cards? When I last had Comcast in 2008, my cable cards were free.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The $9.25 charge is for each output of a device to a TV. The Tivo has an output and thats why they charge you the $9.25. However, since that output is a device owned by you then they should credit you $2.50 for using your own device. Thats how they charge me here in NJ.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

SNJpage1 said:


> The $9.25 charge is for each output of a device to a TV. The Tivo has an output and thats why they charge you the $9.25. However, since that output is a device owned by you then they should credit you $2.50 for using your own device. Thats how they charge me here in NJ.


The problem I have with that is that their pricing lists it as "with digital box with remote". Their billing and techs confirmed that they are charging as if you had the box and remote.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

SNJpage1 said:


> The $9.25 charge is for each output of a device to a TV. The Tivo has an output and thats why they charge you the $9.25. However, since that output is a device owned by you then they should credit you $2.50 for using your own device. Thats how they charge me here in NJ.


FCC-CableCARD Know Your Rights See bullet point 3:


> Pay only for equipment you have. Your operator must give you a discount on any packages that include the price of a set-top box if you choose to use your own CableCARD-enabled device. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5).
> 
> 
> Accurate information on the rental cost of a CableCARD from your provider. Your operator must list the cost of a CableCARD rental on its website or billing inserts and on its annual rate notice, and must provide you with this information when you call. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5), 76.1602(b). Typically operators charge $2-4 per month to rent a CableCARD.
> ...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Really?!?! i thought FiOS was high at $4 for each card. But even with the credit and the one free card, that's still over $4.80 for each of the four cable cards? When I last had Comcast in 2008, my cable cards were free.


Ridiculous, isn't it? The $8.95 is charged as "Digital Access Fee - Includes: Cable Card and Digital Access"


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

Well after the last chat I had, I filed a complaint with the FCC and BBB. I asked them to give me a credit for using my own equipment, and the tech was SO rude. She told me that I'd already had this "resolved" and that they'd given me Showtime free for 3 months. The free Showtime was because I told them for 8 months that the signal in the living room was so bad that the image kept coming and going to the point you couldn't watch anything. It wasn't until they sent someone out to fix the cablecard issue that the Tech believed me and corrected the fact that I had NO signal coming into the living room. (I live in an apt building less than 3 years old - so I'm sure the lines were installed improperly from the beginning.) She wouldn't help me, said she escalated the ticket, but refused to give me a reference number. Funny, the last rep gave me one.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Send an email to this address:

[email protected]

I emailed them awhile back with a problem I was having with my cable cards and they helped. It is some one at the corporate level that replies to the email. I had included my phone number and I had a call from them 4 hrs after I sent the email and it was on a Sat. The person I delt with worked Fri thru Mon.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

The 'the digital box that came with the package' probably has a cablecard in it. Return that and your cablecard in your TiVo should count as the free one.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

I have two tvs, so that doesn't work. Additionally, I'm being charged for 2 boxes when I have one, a cable card, and my TiVo box. So I should be charged for two boxes minus a credit for having my own box. A better solution would be for them to charge me the cable card at $1.50 and I have the other box included in the plan. But no, they insist on charging me for two boxes with no credit.


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

I actually now get a $5.00 credit ($2.50 x 2) for owned equipment on my bill for 2 Tivos, no additional fees--got a super cool rep who got rid of the $10 HD fee (since I don't have a Comcast HD DVR--and "since you have a Cablecard, they have their own tiers and we can care less what you get on them--it's up to you to provide the HD technology or not") and $8 "additional outlet fee" (I argued that they offer the first 2 "digital television adaptors" for free (basic cable boxes that Comcast provides), which are digital outlets--and since I brought my own digital equipment that Comcast didn't have to provide at all, why aren't my first 2 outlets free?) ...also got rid of the $1.50 x 2 "additional Cable Card charge" they tried hitting me up for since I have M-Cards (since they tried counting them as 2 cards--the "first card in each device is free" and I reminded them that it is one physical card)

Then a billing cycle later, 2 $2.50 credits for owned equipment started showing up, after over $20 in BS fees got refunded.

So life is good


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Comcast is going to say exactly what they've already said - the Tivo counts as an 'additional digital outlet' since she already has a box. Been there, done that. So have others. Comcast told the FCC in my case that the fee was justified since they also charge it for boxes. I of course disagree based on the latest card rules but I don't think the FCC will care unless more people file complaints.

OP, you're likely going to be stuck with it.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> Comcast is going to say exactly what they've already said - the Tivo counts as an 'additional digital outlet' since she already has a box. Been there, done that. So have others. Comcast told the FCC in my case that the fee was justified since they also charge it for boxes. I of course disagree based on the latest card rules but I don't think the FCC will care unless more people file complaints.
> 
> OP, you're likely going to be stuck with it.


I know I'm stuck with the fee, my argument at this point is that I"m not getting a credit for having my own box. This is a rule set by the FCC, so I don't understand what the issue is, other than Comcast is being difficult.

I'm not one to back down just because others have heard otherwise - I'll fight Comcast until they do the right thing.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

tabathadolley said:


> I understand that's why they are saying, but I'm not buying it. Additionally, they aren't giving me the credit anymore for my own box.
> 
> In speaking with the escalated billing, they are telling me that its 9.25 for the cablecard because it's more advanced than the cable card in their boxes. WTF?
> 
> I just want to leave Comcast! I would seriously move just to get another provider, but they are all the same from what I've seen.


Don't know where you live, but Verizon/Fios and RCN are both "Tivo Friendly" cable providers.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

tiassa said:


> Don't know where you live, but Verizon/Fios and RCN are both "Tivo Friendly" cable providers.


The only thing available in our particular area is Comcast or Satellite. We would need to move to a neighboring city to have Verizon.


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

This is really confusing and I'm sure it's intentionally so.

If I had Comcast with two Comcast DVRs what would my bill look like? What are the fees associated with the first, and then any additional DVR?

And what are they supposed to look like if I substituted the DVRs with CableCards?


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

What irritates me the most is that in their list of products and pricing, they don't indicate that having a CableCard costs 9.25/month. They only indicate the first one free, and each initial one being 1.50. So why put that list out there incorrectly, and why did they take away the credit for having my own Tivo box? The first month it was there - and after I paid the bill the credit was removed - now it looks as if i underpaid last month. WTH?!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

GBL said:


> tabathadolley,
> 
> keep pursuing it, you are on the right track!
> 
> ...


You have god-like abilities. Who knew Comcast has such a thing inside it as "Tivo"

I took the easy route and cancelled. "What can we do to kepp you?" "Credit me for the 4 years you've been ripping me off"

Then they didn't cancel my service. They just noted my account. "Customer called to cancel and hung up before I finished."

I am NOT paying the bill for the last month of service I didn't use.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

tabathadolley said:


> What irritates me the most is that in their list of products and pricing, they don't indicate that having a CableCard costs 9.25/month. They only indicate the first one free, and each initial one being 1.50. So why put that list out there incorrectly, and why did they take away the credit for having my own Tivo box? The first month it was there - and after I paid the bill the credit was removed - now it looks as if i underpaid last month. WTH?!


Where are you seeing "each initial one being $1.50". That's only supposed to apply when a second card is required in the *same* device, like a Series 3.

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/about-cablecards/#cc9


----------



## Budshark (Feb 24, 2012)

What Comcast is moving towards is an HD Outlet fee.

I can flip my chargest to the free side of the equation, IF I turn off HD. As long as HD is enabled on the cablecard, they are going to charge an HD outlet fee which is the $9.50. If you don't have HD, go fight them and you'll win. If you have HD... well good luck. I'm guessing that was the problem with the OP... they went to back the fee out, but the minute they tried to back it out they hit the HD barrier.

GBL's example above shows Standard Def... I'm willing to bet HD service is not turned on (except Locals since those fall under the retransmission...)


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

cherry ghost said:


> Where are you seeing "each initial one being $1.50". That's only supposed to apply when a second card is required in the *same* device, like a Series 3.
> 
> http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/about-cablecards/#cc9


The pricing list I'm referencing was sent with my last bill via snail mail. The pricing list on the bill I downloaded from my account online is completely different.

I do see that my bill has gone back down again, this time by $9.84. I have no idea what the credit was for though. I've only had the Tivo for 2 billing cycles, so my credit should only be for $5 (2.50/month). I could log in later today and the credit could gone again - who knows.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

Budshark said:


> What Comcast is moving towards is an HD Outlet fee.
> 
> I can flip my chargest to the free side of the equation, IF I turn off HD. As long as HD is enabled on the cablecard, they are going to charge an HD outlet fee which is the $9.50. If you don't have HD, go fight them and you'll win. If you have HD... well good luck. I'm guessing that was the problem with the OP... they went to back the fee out, but the minute they tried to back it out they hit the HD barrier.
> 
> GBL's example above shows Standard Def... I'm willing to bet HD service is not turned on (except Locals since those fall under the retransmission...)


As long as they give me credit for the customer owned equipment, I can handle the $9.25/month fee. I'm not pleased, but I am happy having HD.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

Budshark said:


> What Comcast is moving towards is an HD Outlet fee.
> 
> I can flip my chargest to the free side of the equation, IF I turn off HD. As long as HD is enabled on the cablecard, they are going to charge an HD outlet fee which is the $9.50. If you don't have HD, go fight them and you'll win. If you have HD... well good luck. I'm guessing that was the problem with the OP... they went to back the fee out, but the minute they tried to back it out they hit the HD barrier.
> 
> GBL's example above shows Standard Def... *I'm willing to bet HD service is not turned on* (except Locals since those fall under the retransmission...)


You lose. In my area, HD fee only applies to Comcast HD equipment, AFAIK.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

I have two CableCards and I hope this keeps up, but not being charged for either one. One is in a TiVoHD and another in a Premiere.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

Are you using comcast, and do you receive HD?


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

tabathadolley said:


> Are you using comcast, and do you receive HD?


Yes, and all HD channels. I had to call to make sure, but they told me they were free, which really surprised me because when I had my first TiVoHD back in Sept 2008 I was charged $1.50.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Comcast billing is all over the map, Cablecards included. It's a legacy of their acquisition history and that they've been too cheap to unify it.

The problem is that the FCC *told* all the MSOs to charge for cards uniformly, and Comcast clearly does not while everyone else does. Whether the FCC cares or not is a different story.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> Comcast billing is all over the map, Cablecards included. It's a legacy of their acquisition history and that they've been too cheap to unify it.
> 
> The problem is that the FCC *told* all the MSOs to charge for cards uniformly, and Comcast clearly does not while everyone else does. Whether the FCC cares or not is a different story.


I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't know how you guys put up with this. If I had a cable provider that did this crap, I'd have dropped them years ago. You guys are models of patience.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

Grakthis said:


> I don't know how you guys put up with this. If I had a cable provider that did this crap, I'd have dropped them years ago. You guys are models of patience.


I wish I could drop them, but they are our only option. I'm not ready to go without cable at this point, so all I can do is fight them or let them screw me over.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

It's all in the terminology. Comcast does not have a charge for a digital set top box. They have a charge for an additional digital outlet. That charge includes the set top box rental. If you use a TiVo instead, you get a $2.50 credit for using your own box. In either case you are charged $9-10 for the outlet.

Do you expect that if you use a Tivo you should get the $2.50 credit against no charge for the outlet?


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

HazelW said:


> It's all in the terminology. Comcast does not have a charge for a digital set top box. They have a charge for an additional digital outlet. That charge includes the set top box rental. If you use a TiVo instead, you get a $2.50 credit for using your own box. In either case you are charged $9-10 for the outlet.
> 
> Do you expect that if you use a Tivo you should get the $2.50 credit against no charge for the outlet?


No. And I indicated in my previous posts that they either not charge me for the Add'l Outlet and just for the cablecard, OR, charge me the 9.25 for the outlet and provide me with the 2.50 credit. Currently I am getting a charge for the Add'l outlet at 9.25, and no credit at all.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Every Cablecard in their system is supposed to get the credit, whether it's the primary outlet or not, so once again they are screwed up.


----------



## metalman7251 (Oct 20, 2007)

I filed a complaint with the FCC . They turned my complaint over to Comcast corporate. It does no good to complain. Comcast found a way to avoid rule 76.1205(b)(5)(c). Even though it states they may not charge you a fee to use you own set top box. They charge you a digital access fee. Funny you get 2 free digital adopters with no access fee. Once you hook up your TiVo you get charged the fee. They claim that their attorney's say it is legal.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

metalman7251 said:


> I filed a complaint with the FCC . They turned my complaint over to Comcast corporate. It does no good to complain. Comcast found a way to avoid rule 76.1205(b)(5)(c). Even though it states they may not charge you a fee to use you own set top box. They charge you a digital access fee. Funny you get 2 free digital adopters with no access fee. Once you hook up your TiVo you get charged the fee. They claim that their attorney's say it is legal.


That just, to me, means enough people need to complain. I just want the credit.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

As of this evening, I am missing all of the cable channels on the Tivo. The screen is just black. This has been a nightmare of a process.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

tabathadolley said:


> As of this evening, I am missing all of the cable channels on the Tivo. The screen is just black. This has been a nightmare of a process.


If you're on Twitter, you should contact them there

@comcastcares


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

I called Comcast this morning after trying to get on their chat for two days unsuccessfully, and the rep confirmed that they had cancelled my cablecard altogether. Is it really this difficult to add the 2.50 credit on my account!?

We are moving in November, and I am going to make sure we are able to get another provider or satellite at that point. This has just confirmed how I feel about Comcast.


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

Customer service for these types of operations consists of frustrating the customer into no longer seeking a resolution. It pays off big time.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

tivohaydon said:


> Customer service for these types of operations consists of frustrating the customer into no longer seeking a resolution. It pays off big time.


I agree that it works for most - in my case they're just going to lose my business.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

So... I received a call from the local Comcast office who referenced my BBB complaint as her reason for calling. She said that I was correct that I shouldn't be charged for the cablecard, and that they had a billing code wrong as the reason for my cable channels disappearing. She gave me her direct line to call her if the billing is still incorrect. 

I relayed to her the whole reason that I had made the complaint; the awful chat I had with the one representative. She said she'd look into it. I'll believe all of it when I see it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I never use chat with Comcast since the people who answer chat are morons. Phone people are a step up, depending on whether you end up getting someone local or in another country. Local people are usually fairly knowledgeable, foreign support not so much. The highest are the executive support team since they basically have near limitless power (Twitter and [email protected]). It's amazing how fast things get fixed when they get involved. Local techs suddenly bend over backwards for you.

Executive support also has the power to do pretty much anything to your bill (within reason). For example, I had a problem last month with my Internet connection (signal problem) and one of the phone morons tried to add a modem billing code on top of the existing billing code which effectively locked my modem and then couldn't fix it. An executive support person managed to fix it but she told me it took "all her skills" to do so. She gave me the new customer ($89) double play package (including HBO and Starz) for a year to make up for it.

I think what you end up getting billed also highly depends on how long you've had cable cards and/or service. I've pretty much never been billed an additional outlet fee for any of my cards. An automated audit tried to add an outlet fee last year, but I got them to take it off when I told them the fee was for Comcast equipment (I only have one HD box which the HD Technology fee covers). I was billed for the cards until recently (now free) and now I'm actually getting a credit per card. The more cards I have the more credit I get. That's probably wrong, but I'm not complaining. 

Here's my last months bill (prior to getting put on the new double play package) since I don't have the new bill details yet:


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

morac said:


> I never use chat with Comcast since the people who answer chat are morons. Phone people are a step up, depending on whether you end up getting someone local or in another country. Local people are usually fairly knowledgeable, foreign support not so much. The highest are the executive support team since they basically have near limitless power (Twitter and [email protected]). It's amazing how fast things get fixed when they get involved. Local techs suddenly bend over backwards for you.
> 
> Executive support also has the power to do pretty much anything to your bill (within reason). For example, I had a problem last month with my Internet connection (signal problem) and one of the phone morons tried to add a modem billing code on top of the existing billing code which effectively locked my modem and then couldn't fix it. An executive support person managed to fix it but she told me it took "all her skills" to do so. She gave me the new customer ($89) double play package (including HBO and Starz) for a year to make up for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! It seems you do have to go up to exec level to get anything done besides the normal denials. I am afraid I'm going to get home and have no HD, or no cable channels. I'll settle for no HD if it means the cablecard becomes free!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

tabathadolley said:


> Thanks for the info! It seems you do have to go up to exec level to get anything done besides the normal denials. I am afraid I'm going to get home and have no HD, or no cable channels. I'll settle for no HD if it means the cablecard becomes free!


Just a note, I've never been charged an outlet fee so all my dealing with executive support have been for service problems. They may or may not be able to help you with billing based on your area. I have the benefit of being in Comcast HQ's "backyard" which may or may not have something to do with it. That and I've had Comcast basically forever. The biggest plus may be the FIOS is available in my local Comcast coverage area. I can't get it at my location, but I'm not sure Comcast knows that.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL, and the Comcast outlet fee merry-go-round continues. You don't get the fee with 4 cards, tons of others do. And they wonder why we're filing FCC complaints, but this is exactly what the FCC should be looking at wrt cards.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Why is the customer owned equipment credit only $2.50 when they don't even offer any box for that price? Isn't it supposed to be offsetting a real box included with the package, not an imaginary one?

I got rid of my extra non-dvr hd box I had in my bedroom because I didn't want to basically pay twice for it. Once for the box, and again for the jacked up cable card price. Cable card is $1.10, but jumps way up if I have another box. Don't use it enough to justify that, have a roku up there anyway.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

swerver said:


> Why is the customer owned equipment credit only $2.50


That's an easy one to answer. It's because they charge whatever they think they can get away with. Go ahead, complain to the FCC. See if either Comcast or the FCC care. Hint: They don't.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

I use to have the 1.50 for every other card. Then they did the "system upgrade" and it all went to hell. I fought it for a while and finally gave up.

Basically i now have this:
3 Tivos
3 Cable Cards
2 Digital Access fees @ 8.95 each
1st cable card is free....which is why i pay for 2
3 credits @ 2.50 each

So basically im paying 2 dollars more then i use to


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Each Comcast operating unit is different. Here in the ATL area, I have their SD box hooked to an S2. That is included in the package (Digital Starter). I also have a THD and a Premiere. No charge for the CableCARDS (per their official rate sheet which says *$0 for first CableCARD in a device*. 2* $9.95/mo "Additional Digital Outlet" fees and 2 $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment Credit". No HD technology fee.

I'm considering ordering one of those $49 Premiere refurbs and moving the S2 back to the living room and connecting it to the DTA. Depends on whether they get the signal strength problem fixed on Thursday. They told me two weeks ago that it was an internal problem but I found the cable junction box for the condo building and it is a mess. Cover was partially off, exposed cable ands, rusted connectors and leftover parts.

* after much complaining on my part, they agreed to waive one of the outlet fees for a year. I still get both credits.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I'd gotten away without paying Additional Outlet fees for the last four years after I got into (and won) an argument with a CSR. That gravy train is over as of a couple of days ago when I called Comcast to add voice to my account and they discovered I wasn't paying for AOs.

Their policy is that there is an A/O fee of $9.25. You get a $2.50 credit per outlet for any outlet (primary or additional) that uses your own equipment instead of theirs. So, I have three TiVoHDs with CableCARDs, and no Comcast boxes. I'm paying AO fees of $6.75 X 2.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wow! I guess I can't complain about the $4 fee per cable card on FiOS. I can have as many outlets as I want. We just need to pay for the cable card.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, Verizon is doing it right. The problem with Comcast is that they're not complying with the new FCC rules, and the FCC doesn't care if people don't complain in numbers.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep, Verizon is doing it right. The problem with Comcast is that they're not complying with the new FCC rules, and the FCC doesn't care if people don't complain in numbers.


Is there an FCC rule that prohibits an A/O fee for customer-owned equipment? I just thought the rule was there had to be a separate charge for equipment versus programming, so that the equipment charge could not be charged to customers who bring their own equipment.

Comcast has done that. The equipment charge is $2.50 a month. They also charge $6.75 for programming to a second TV. Does that violate a rule? (I'm seriously asking, not rhetorically).

The $2.50 A/O discount was recent, so I assumed it was implemented because of the FCC rules.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The violation is not about the bogus A/O fee, it's about the lack of a standard, universally applied rental fee per card, and that they don't break out the STB vs. card charges correctly on the rate sheets.


----------



## tabathadolley (Mar 17, 2012)

The charges were added back onto my bill for this month, after my BBB complaint was closed. Amanda from our local office, who removed the charges, now won't return my calls. We are moving in October and looking at places that have options other than Comcast.


----------



## mikengrove (Jun 18, 2008)

Every month my Comcast bill arrives it gets higher.. Last month they added a new HD technology charge of $9.95. This month they have added additional outlet charges $9.95 per outlet( they say I have 3, not true)
I have 2 cables cards which I've always been charged $1.50 per card.
Also there is a technician call out fee $30.00. I called Comcast as cable cards were not working, now they charge you to come out..did not fix problem and late not in 2hr window as seen on TV. Told I would get $20.00 credit for being 
Late. Had to call them back 3 times and still problems with missing channels, picture quality, always late and always told I would receive $20.00 credit.

I called today to go over the new HIGH bill and explain charges, I was given run around, disconnects from billing agent, not calling right office, will transfer you.
I called the local Miami 305-266-2278 (Comcast). How do I resolve this..any advice?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I have sent the following e-mail to the FCC:



> Have the portions of the "Cable Television Consumer Protection and Competition Act of 1992" and/or the implementing FCC regulations governing charges for additional outlets been superseded or repealed/rescinded?
> 
> If so, the FCC needs to update the FAQ (http://transition.fcc.gov/Bureaus/Cable/News_Releases/nrcb4009.txt) to reflect the current situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

You do realize that the portions of the act that use as basis for your argument refer to the PHYSICAL WIRING, right? As in the cable operator is allowed to charge you to run wiring for additional outlets and charge you to maintain that wiring, and even charge you for the materials used if and when you cancel your service.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jadziedzic said:


> You do realize that the portions of the act that use as basis for your argument refer to the PHYSICAL WIRING, right? As in the cable operator is allowed to charge you to run wiring for additional outlets and charge you to maintain that wiring, and even charge you for the materials used if and when you cancel your service.


Cable companies do not own the wiring inside your home. That's why Comcast will charge you to fix wiring problems unless you subscribe to their cable guard monthly fee.

Yes you can pay Comcast to run wires in your house to add outlets, but you can hire someone else to do it or do it yourself. Comcast can't charge you if you add wiring in your own house.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jadziedzic said:


> You do realize that the portions of the act that use as basis for your argument refer to the PHYSICAL WIRING, right? As in the cable operator is allowed to charge you to run wiring for additional outlets and charge you to maintain that wiring, and even charge you for the materials used if and when you cancel your service.


You do realize that:

...they have a separate, optional fee for "inside wiring maintenance"?

...all the splits in my current residence are internal?

..even though they call it an "outlet fee", they are not actually charging for the outlet but for enabling a device connected to the cable?

...they will add this fee even if you just install a splitter after it leaves the wall and add additional devices to the same physical outlet, as long as they know about it, either because it is their equipment or you installed a "free" CableCARD?

...they are only allowed to recover actual costs?

...installation costs can only be spread out over a few months and cannot be a permanent charge?

Either you don't understand any of the that, or you think that while a cable company is only allowed to recover actual costs associated with the installation and maintenance of an outlet, they can charge whatever they want to _*use*_ it. Just like with a CableCARD for other than the primary "outlet". No monthly rental fee but an ADO fee - customer owned equipment credit.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jadziedzic said:


> ...and even charge you for the materials used if and when you cancel your service.


No, they cannot. You must be allowed to purchase it if you wish (assuming you don't already own it). Your option, not theirs.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Does anyone object to my semi-hijack of this thread to discuss the general legality of the ADO fee?


----------

